# updated MAINE emergency list.



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

The only things I could find for maine were dated 2005 and earlier.

If i'm missing the list just point me in the direction. I would definately like to get repoman and Backwudz phone numbers. Any others in the area, I am networked with a few locals in town and if something big happens the longer the rolodex the better.

Mike: located in Alfred maine and wiling to service the circle of saco, gorham, limerick, acton, sanford. call if you get in a pinch or have something in the area your willing to sub or dump.

1 ton. 9'6 blizzard. 2 stage fisher spreader 10cuft cap.

seven10- six224


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll jump in on this, to hopefully help if needed.

Bob - Located in Otisfield (Oxford Area near Casco). I'm pretty much all over- Casco/Windham/Naples/Raymond/Auburn/Lewiston/Turner/Oxford.

I have an 8' Fisher, Tailgate Spreader

sixonefive sixninetwozero


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres my contact information......

Well I tried to upload my business card but its already in another thread. Why the hell can't we post Pictures more then once?

(207) 754-6951

Mike

Servicing Lewiston and Auburn.... But will go outside these areas for skid or loader work after the storms over.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101647&highlight=business+cards


----------



## 06dmax (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm available for sub work in all of central maine where ever needed from bangor to greenville.
Scott
Cell Number-207-717-5645
06 gmc 2500 hd duramx with a 8ft boss straightedge


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Name isPete

Located in Bar Mills (Buxton/Saco Line) Will travel where ever. Have excavator on my end to load plow, as long as there is Fork truck or excavator on other end to unload. 

Have F-350 w/ 8.6 ExtremeV

# twentytwo niner-----fiftyfoursixtytwo


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

Name is Drew

(2) 2500hd Duramax's 

8.5 ezv's

and a 7.5 pull plow

dmsnow.net 

207-415-1707

located in Windham but willing to travel in the right circumstances


----------

